# OTD negative ...... 11 days later positive???



## somewhere overthe rainbow (May 14, 2012)

Not sure if this is the right place to post.......

I am 11 days post OTD ( had 2 x grade 8/8 embies transferred on day 2) and my OTD was 17th.  On the 16 i took a test which was negative and the same on the 17th, as you can imagine I was devastated.  My second week of 2ww I began to show signs of OHSS and put on 16 pounds of with fluid in abdomen and chest.  I have now just about lost all the weight of the fluid and feeling much better.  

Anyhoo ....

As I said I am 11 days post OTD with no signs of af, have not had any bleeding what so ever since ET.  I have never bled before during my 2ww with  af always coming 5-6 days afterwards.  The last couple of days my boobs have felt heavy and sore and so i took a test this morning and OMG it is faintly positive, have taken another 2 since, one being clear blue which says 2-3 weeks which is just about right and another normal one which has faint positive.  I have not had sex since before EC so it def not a natural conception.

Has anyone else had a negative result on OTD only to find it being positive over a week later and what was the outcome.  As I have m/c at 6 weeks before I am now terrified and in a way wish I hadn't tested as if i do bleed in next few days then I would just have thought it was af.

searching for hope

Somewhere xxx


----------



## staceyemma (Jul 30, 2011)

wow   pregnancy tests are never wrong darling when it comes to positives!
Have u phoned ur clinic? I suggest u get a HCG blood test done

I had OHSS severe so I know how rough that is  

There is a lady on here jo1981 who tested negative on test date and test a day or two later and it was positive and that was with twins   She now has her two little boys!

Don't feel it's over yet I'm praying for you!


----------



## somewhere overthe rainbow (May 14, 2012)

Thanks staceyemma.

My clinic said I can go in for bloods to confirm but I have decided just to wait and see what happens naturally this week.  I will test every day - and if it stays positive then woopeedoo, if i bleed then I will just have to deal with it.  Its just that it is quite faint this late on that i don't feel very positive, but I am praying very hard.

what will be will be

Somewhere xxx

p.s congrats to you


----------



## staceyemma (Jul 30, 2011)

Hoping it remains a BFP for you  

HCG tests will tell you more give u exact numbers.

Good luck  
xxx


----------

